# Happy Easter!



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Christ has Risen!! 
Hope that's still OK to say


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Happy Easter


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Happy Easter to everyone & their families.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

JD3430 said:


> Hope that's still OK to say


Does it really matter to guys like you and me? 

It is a Glorious day indeed and I hope that all will take a few moments while doing their chores to reflect a little.

73, Mark


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Happy Easter!


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

JD3430 said:


> Christ has Risen!!
> Hope that's still OK to say


Shout it from the roof tops.

Happy Easter


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

He is Risen indeed! Glorious day in the USA. Happy Easter to all!


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

The stone was rolled away.prais God.

Happy Easter everone.


----------

